# deixar de



## esquipan

olá pessoal!

Aisseram-me que o fılme me é óptimo.

B: é mesmo.não deixe de vê-lo.


O que quer dizer ` deixar de fazer algo` aqui, por favor?

obg


----------



## Landazt

Nesse contexto, significou uma forte sugestão de alguém.
"Não deixe de fazer algo!" significa que é muito importante que você o faça.
(Enquanto sugestão)

"Deixar de fazer algo" também pode significar, não nesse contexto mas em outros, que você perdeu a chance de fazer alguma coisa ou não quis fazê-lo.


----------



## esquipan

muito obrigada!


----------



## moura

esquipan said:


> olá pessoal!
> 
> Aisseram-me que o fılme me é óptimo.
> 
> B: é mesmo.não deixe de vê-lo.
> 
> 
> O que quer dizer ` deixar de fazer algo` aqui, por favor?
> 
> obg


 
Conforme o meu colega anterior, na frase "não deixe de vê-lo" pode substituir por "não o perca". Ambas estão correctas no contexto.


----------



## esquipan

ah entendo
beleza
obg


----------



## Istriano

_não deixar de ver_ = don't miss, make sure you watch


----------



## GamblingCamel

*New example*

Então quando me dizem que eu estou uma autêntica bonequinha, *aí deixo de ver e deixo de me responsabilizar pelos meus actos*.

When people tell me that I am truly a little doll, *I let it be seen that I take responsiblity for my actions*.
Is that loosely what she's saying? 
I really don't understand how DEIXAR functions in the sentence.


----------



## anaczz

It is like:
I stop seeing, I stop taking responsability for my actions. (does it make sense?)


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> It is like:
> I stop seeing, I stop taking responsability for my actions. (does it make sense?)


Thanks, TZ. I'm glad I asked because I interpreted it entirely in the opposite manner. I'll study it and eventually, it'll sink in.


----------



## Carfer

GamblingCamel said:


> *New example*
> 
> Então quando me dizem que eu estou uma autêntica bonequinha, *aí deixo de ver e deixo de me responsabilizar pelos meus actos*.
> 
> When people tell me that I am truly a little doll, *I let it be seen that I take responsiblity for my actions*.
> Is that loosely what she's saying?
> I really don't understand how DEIXAR functions in the sentence.


 
She means _'I stop se*e*ing and I stop taking respons*i*bility for my actions' (_not sure about what '_ver_' means in this instance though)

Xposted with anaczz


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> She means _'I stop seing and I stop taking responsability for my actions' (_not sure about what '_ver_' means in this instance though)
> 
> Xposted with anaczz


Charles, Charles, Charles, are you posting from your smart phone while driving? 
It is not like you _at all _to make TWO English spelling mistakes in a very short sentence. 

As for "VER" (stop seeing), I think it's something like "seeing red" in EN (being so angry that you can't see straight).


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> Thanks, TZ. I'm glad I asked because I interpreted it entirely in the opposite manner. I'll study it and eventually, it'll sink in.


 


Only today I realized that you're "talking" my nick with italian accent. I thought you also were typing in your smartphone on the go.


----------



## Carfer

GamblingCamel said:


> Charles, Charles, Charles, are you posting from your smart phone while driving?
> It is not like you _at all _to make TWO English spelling mistakes in a very short sentence.
> 
> As for "VER" (stop seeing), I think it's something like "seeing red" in EN (being so angry that you can't see straight).


 
Well... it happens! Thanks.
_'Ver' as 'seeing red'? _No, it doesn't convince me.


----------



## englishmania

_Então quando me dizem que eu estou uma autêntica bonequinha, aí deixo de ver e deixo de me responsabilizar pelos meus actos.
_
I stop thinking and get involved with the guy... 
or
I stop thinking and get angry!


I think it'll depend on the context and intonation.


----------



## Johannes

_aí deixo de ver _
I stop seeing clearly, (stop seeing straight as said before)?


----------



## Carfer

I think englishmania is right. It's _'deixar de ver'_ in the sense of _'deixar de pensar'._ The girl is so pleased with the flattery that she loses all objectivity, she stops using restraint, she stops _'thinking'_.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Dicionário Houaiss said:
			
		

> d. de ou d.-se de
> cessar, desistir, parar de
> Ex.:<d. de ser brasileiro, de trabalhar><deixe(-se) de preguiça>


d. = deixar
Ex. = exemplo



			
				http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=deixar said:
			
		

> [...]
> 13. Cessar, interromper ou não realizar (ação nomeada por verbo). [tr. + de : Não podia deixar de dizer o que pensava.]
> [...]
> [Us. como aux. + de seguido de in finit., como na acp. 13, indica interrupção de um hábito (deixar de fumar/de se exercitar).]



Ahá! Eu sabia que estava faltando algo na definição do Houaiss, porque o caso do _post _inicial não fica bem com as palavras "cessar, desistir, ou parar"! Houve um certo aumento da abrangência do significado de "deixar de":


			
				Dicionário Prático de Regência Verbal said:
			
		

> "Praticamente, 'deixar de' está hoje valendo por 'não': _Ela deixou de falar _(isto é: _Não falou_)_, por falta de oportunidade. Ela não deixou de falar _(isto é: _Falou_)" (Jucá).


Portanto, "não deixe de ver o filme" é praticamente a mesma coisa que "Não [não veja o filme]" = "Veja o filme".


----------



## GamblingCamel

MugenKaosu said:


> ... "não deixe de ver o filme" é praticamente a mesma coisa que "Não [não veja o filme]" = "Veja o filme".



It reminds me of the EN phrase, "See it at all costs!"


----------

